# Connecting to Remote Printer



## techmind48 (Jul 4, 2011)

Need to connect my system (laptop) to a remote printer (USB connected) in another system in my office. How to use FreeBSD for setting up this printer?

Any Help?

A. S. Bhasker Raj
Journalist, Freelance Writer and Author
India


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 4, 2011)

Is remote printer running LPD?  ..CUPS?

These resources should be helpful:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.IS...ng-advanced.html#PRINTING-ADVANCED-NETWORK-RM
http://www.cups.org/


----------

